# Mantaray worth ????



## vontrike (Jan 6, 2013)

Was looking at a single speed Mantaray today. Did not get the date code. The paint is original orange but chipped and scratched badly. The seat, pedals, handlebars, and grips are incorrect. The chrome is rusted heavy but will clean up somewhat, except for the crank and sprocket, which is too rough. The rear rim has a flat spot, and the hub needs rebuilt. The tires have been replaced also. The asking price is 100 bucks which I believe to be high, but you guys know this market better than I do. I see potential in this bike, but have no clue. What do you think ? Thanks


----------



## buisky (Jan 6, 2013)

vontrike said:


> Was looking at a single speed Mantaray today. Did not get the date code. The paint is original orange but chipped and scratched badly. The seat, pedals, handlebars, and grips are incorrect. The chrome is rusted heavy but will clean up somewhat, except for the crank and sprocket, which is too rough. The rear rim has a flat spot, and the hub needs rebuilt. The tires have been replaced also. The asking price is 100 bucks which I believe to be high, but you guys know this market better than I do. I see potential in this bike, but have no clue. What do you think ? Thanks




My opinion if you are looking at it to restore for what it needs, he could give it to you and it would be too much. Mantaray parts are not cheap Ron


----------



## Stingman (Jan 6, 2013)

Pass it up. This needs a complete restoration and in my opinion the price of a proper restoration would far exceed the value of the bike! I have seen decent Manta Ray's for under $1000 that are really nice bikes. By time you locate the parts and spend the money on paint and rechroming it's not worth it. Sounds like a parts bike to me? Could give a better opinion with pictures.


----------



## vontrike (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will pass on it. I value others opinions on bikes that I know little about.


----------



## how (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought one missing a lot of parts for 150 dollars,,once I got done with it I have about 700 in it. There is rust on the wheels but the bike is kewl,,and I saved one and put it back original which is kewl,,,here is before and after pics.

I agree though you are better off finding one complete,,cept almost always the seat is ripped,,mine now has a NOS seat that is perfect.


----------

